

Objective C back in GitHub's top 10 languages - aaronbrethorst
https://github.com/languages?1

======
aaronbrethorst
Just in case this flips again later, I have visual proof:
[https://twitter.com/aaronbrethorst/status/218394479210663937...](https://twitter.com/aaronbrethorst/status/218394479210663937/photo/1/large)

